# Ipc???



## spirit (21 April 2013)

Guten Morgen Zusammen,

habe da mal eine Frage in die Männerrunde...

Immer wieder lese ich von SPS- und IPC-Programmierung. Im Netz konnte ich dazu nur _Interprozesskommunikation_ als Erklärung finden. Was bedeutet das nun genau - wird mit IPC eine Vernetzung der SPS nach Außen beschrieben oder *was* genau *bedeutet IPC*?  

Lieben Dank!


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Immer wieder lese ich von SPS- und IPC-Programmierung. Im Netz konnte ich dazu nur _Interprozesskommunikation_ als Erklärung finden. Was bedeutet das nun genau - wird mit IPC eine Vernetzung der SPS nach Außen beschrieben oder *was* genau *bedeutet IPC*?



IPC = Industrie-PC
Damit sind üblicherweise PCs in Industriequalität gemeint. Also ohne bewegliche Festplatte fürs Betriebssystem und SoftSPS welche auf demselben Kern läuft.
Beckoff bietet sowas an, bei Siemens könnte man schon bei den grösseren Panels von IPC sprechen.

mfG René


----------



## spirit (21 April 2013)

Aja danke,

da lag ich ja total falsch. Interprozesskommunikation bezieht sich dann wohl eher auf die Vernetzung von herkömmlichen Pc's.

Bezüglich der größeren Siemens-Panel; das würde ja dann nur die *Visualisierung* betreffen und nicht das Ablaufprogramm selbst, oder?


----------



## Ralle (21 April 2013)

Wir setzen inzwischen oft Siemens-IPS mit WINAC RTX ein. Das ist eine Soft-SPS auf dem IPC (Simatic-Microbox), zusätzlich WinCCFlex als Visualisierung. Vorteil dieser Lösung: Sehr schnell, kompletter PC, über VNC, VPN, Teamvierer erreichbar. Außerem kann WinCCFlex per VNC auf einem MobilePanel und/oder einer "Master"-Visualisierung bedient werden, das ist sehr vielseitig.


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Bezüglich der größeren Siemens-Panel; das würde ja dann nur die *Visualisierung* betreffen und nicht das Ablaufprogramm selbst, oder?



Das betrifft auch das Ablaufprogramm, das läuft ebenfalls auf dem Panel und greift dann entweder per Profinet oder Profibus auf die IOs zu.
Sehr Potente Zusammenstellung.

mfG René


----------



## C7633 (21 April 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Das betrifft auch das Ablaufprogramm, das läuft ebenfalls auf dem Panel und greift dann entweder per Profinet oder Profibus auf die IOs zu.
> Sehr Potente Zusammenstellung.
> 
> mfG René



Und im vergleich zu Hart-SPS und Panel sogar günstig


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

C7633 schrieb:


> Und im vergleich zu Hart-SPS und Panel sogar günstig



Dann sollte man aber auch Nachteile erwähnen. Als da wäre.
Wenn das Panel ersetzt werden muss lässt sich die SPS nur mit entsprechendem Softwarehandling wieder zum rennen bringen. 
Speicherkarte raus, SPS tauschen, Speicherkarte rein und RUN wie bei Hart-SPS is nicht.

Bei solchen Rechnern steht und fällt es mit einem vernünftigen Backup.

mfG René


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

C7633 schrieb:


> Und im vergleich zu Hart-SPS und Panel sogar günstig



Wobei ich noch selten erlebt habe, dass eine Hardware PLC abstürzt, hingegen IPC öfter.
Noch? ist eine SoftPLC kein echter Ersatz für vernünftige Hardwarelösungen.


bike


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wobei ich noch selten erlebt habe, dass eine Hardware PLC abstürzt, hingegen IPC öfter.
> Noch? ist eine SoftPLC kein echter Ersatz für vernünftige Hardwarelösungen.



Ein IPC alleine ist noch keine SoftPLC. Es gibt diverse SoftPLC Konzepte wo das Betriebssystem des IPC abstürzen kann die SoftPLC aber trotzdem weiterläuft.

Und das ein Embedded XP auf einem Siemens Panel abstürzt hab ich so noch nie erlebt. Allerdings ne abstürzende HartPLC auch noch nicht. Nicht nach der Inbetriebnahme.

mfG René


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Ein IPC alleine ist noch keine SoftPLC. Es gibt diverse SoftPLC Konzepte wo das Betriebssystem des IPC abstürzen kann die SoftPLC aber trotzdem weiterläuft.
> 
> Und das ein Embedded XP auf einem Siemens Panel abstürzt hab ich so noch nie erlebt. Allerdings ne abstürzende HartPLC auch noch nicht. Nicht nach der Inbetriebnahme.
> 
> mfG René



Stimmt, IPC ist nicht gleich SoftPLC.
Und nicht jeder IPC ist ein BigS PC oder gar ein Embedded System.
Es gibt auch andere Systeme.
Völlig egal wer die SoftPLC anbietet, für einen Einsatz bei 24/7 sind die nicht gebaut.
Das liegt nicht allein bei den SoftPLC sondern am BS.
Wenn ich erlebe, dass es Speicherlöcher gibt, so dass der Speicher langsam aber sicher voll läuft, dann bekomme ich das große Ko****.

Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


bike.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Dann sollte man aber auch Nachteile erwähnen. Als da wäre.
> Wenn das Panel ersetzt werden muss lässt sich die SPS nur mit entsprechendem Softwarehandling wieder zum rennen bringen.
> Speicherkarte raus, SPS tauschen, Speicherkarte rein und RUN wie bei Hart-SPS is nicht.
> 
> ...



das stimmt nich ganz, dieses Wechseln geht bei IPCs auch, Voraussetzung ist
natürlich baugleiche Hardware. 

Zu den Abstürzen des IPCs lässt sich noch sagen, das es sehr bald Varianten
geben wird, die ohne Betriebssystem Booten oder auch bei abgestürzten Betriebssystem 
weiter arbeiten werden.


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Zu den Abstürzen des IPCs lässt sich noch sagen, das es sehr bald Varianten
> geben wird, die ohne Betriebssystem Booten oder auch bei abgestürzten Betriebssystem
> weiter arbeiten werden.



Wofür brauche ich dann denn überhaupt ein Betriebssystem, wenn die SPS auch ohne laufen kann?


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Ich klink mich mal ein, und schreibe warum wir IPCs und keine HardwareSPS einsetzen.

Ein IPC477c 12" mit WinLC RTX-F und WinCCflex 2008 kostet uns 2/3 von dem Preis einer Hardware-CPU + passendem Panel.

Das Thema "wenn der IPC verreckt hab ich keine SPS mehr" kann man so nicht mehr gelten lassen. Welche eurer Anlagen lässt sich noch ohne Visu bedienen? Wenn also das Visu Panel futsch ist, hilft auch eine laufende SPS im Hintergrund nicht immer weiter.
Bevor ich dann mit ner PC-Runtime die Panel-Runtime nachgebaut habe (es sind ja doch Anpassungen nötig). Mir das letzte Backup der Rezepturen geholt habe usw. habe ich das Gerät schon wieder ausgetauscht und mit einem aktuellen Backup der gesamten Platte (Betriebssystem, SPS, Visu, Rezepturen) am laufen. Außerdem muss man von einem Panel auch immer aktuelle Daten haben, wie z.B. die Rezepturen. 

Zum Thema abstürzen: Klar ist eine PC-Basierende Steuerung etwas anfälliger gegen ein paar Dinge. Wenn man die Einstellungen wie z.B. das unterdrücken von Stromspareigenschaften der Prozessoren nicht korrekt setzt kann es teilweise zu sehr komischen Verhalten kommen, die so natürlich bei einer HW-CPU nicht passieren können. Wenn man aber sein Fach beherrscht und seine Werkzeuge kennt, steht der IPC einer HW-CPU nur mit Vorteilen gegenüber.

Außerdem ist die Kiste rattig schnell! Ein Programm das ich auf einer CPU315 mit 28ms Zykluszeit laufen lasse, rennt auf nem IPC mit 3ms, wobei davon 2ms mindestpause des Zyklus sind um das OS und die Visu rödeln zu lassen.

Deswegen: uns kommt nichts anderes mehr als ein IPC ins Haus wenn es um die an uns gestellten Anforderungen geht.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Wofür brauche ich dann denn überhaupt ein Betriebssystem, wenn die SPS auch ohne laufen kann?



Für die Windows Anwendungen, wie zb HMI.


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> das stimmt nich ganz, dieses Wechseln geht bei IPCs auch, Voraussetzung ist
> natürlich baugleiche Hardware.



Das schon, aber das Wiederaufspielen der Software benötigt üblicherweise ein PG oder eben man kümmert sich um ein Backup als Image auf einem USB Stick oder dergleichen.

Bei einer normalen SPS hat man ja einen Flashspeicher den man einfach in die Ersatzcpu steckt. Da brauchts bei IPCs doch n paar Schritte mehr.

mfG René


----------



## Thomas_v2.1 (21 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Für die Windows Anwendungen, wie zb HMI.


Und so lange gehts im Blindflug weiter? Also kommt man doch nich umhin das Betriebssystem neuzustarten, inkl. SPS Stop.

Gefährlich ist auch dass mancher Elektriker denkt "och, da läuft ja nur die Visu drauf" und meint er könne das Panel mal eben spannungsfrei machen um was anderes umzuklemmen - alles schon erlebt ;-)


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2013)

Die IPC gibt es doch auch mit Speicherkarte, die du einfach ziehen kannst.


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Also bei uns ist es üblich das vor Auslieferung ein Image des IPC gezogen wird. 
Die IPC in den Anlagen sind eh alle gleich Voreingestellt, nur SPS-Programm, Visu und Rezepturen unterscheiden sich.

Das schlimmste was mir also passieren kann:

Hardware tauschen (15min)
Image einspielen (10min)
SPS-Programm + Visu übertragen (10min)

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2013)

Thomas_v2.1 schrieb:


> Und so lange gehts im Blindflug weiter? Also kommt man doch nich umhin das Betriebssystem neuzustarten, inkl. SPS Stop.
> 
> Gefährlich ist auch dass mancher Elektriker denkt "och, da läuft ja nur die Visu drauf" und meint er könne das Panel mal eben spannungsfrei machen um was anderes umzuklemmen - alles schon erlebt ;-)



Ich sehe es genauso wie du und Marcel, aber dieses weiterlaufen der Hard SPS ist doch
das Totschlag Argument, der Hard SPS Fraktion. Dieses ist bald ausgeräumt, auch wenn 
man trotzdem kein Start Button hat


----------



## marlob (21 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genauso wie du und Marcel, aber dieses weiterlaufen der Hard SPS ist doch
> das Totschlag Argument, der Hard SPS Fraktion. Dieses ist bald ausgeräumt, auch wenn
> man trotzdem kein Start Button hat


Das Totschlagargument unserer Kunden ist: "haben wir immer schon so gemacht und funktioniert doch"



==================
marlob

Gesendet mit Tapatalk


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Ich sehe es genauso wie du und Marcel, aber dieses weiterlaufen der Hard SPS ist doch
> das Totschlag Argument, der Hard SPS Fraktion. Dieses ist bald ausgeräumt, auch wenn
> man trotzdem kein Start Button hat



Das ist ja das was ich meinte... kaum eine Moderne Anlage läuft ohne Visu endlos weiter. Irgendwann muss ich mal irgendwo eingreifen, und wenn es nur eine Produktumstellung ist. 

Mir bringt es also gar nichts wenn meine SPS weiter rennt, aber die Anlage trotzdem nix schaffen kann.
Ich kann für mich sprechen: Wenn ich die SPS abschalten muss ist es kein Weltuntergang. Das ist als wenn ich die Anlage kurz abschalte, ich quittiere die Fehler, drücke auf Start und sie muss wieder laufen. Wenn meine Anlage es nötig hat das ich sie nicht mal definiert abschalten kann, dann sollte mir das zu denken geben. (Klar Ausnahmen wie Produktionslinien sehe ich ein, aber sowas habe ich nicht an der Backe, daher ist es für mich kein Argument).

Es sollte jetzt auch gesagt werden, bevor das hier ein Gott vs. Allah wird: Für jeden Einsatzzweck das richtige Werkzeug. Ich für meinen Teil habe es gefunden: Der IPC bietet mir einen Haufen attraktiver Vorteile gegenüber einer zweigeteilten Lösung. 
Trotzdem haben wir in unseren Anlagen zu 99% einen IPC und eine HW-SPS verbaut. Das ist so gewollt und hat seine Berechtigung.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## zotos (21 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Völlig egal wer die SoftPLC anbietet, für einen Einsatz bei 24/7 sind die nicht gebaut.
> ...


Ach nee? Ich kenne da aber eine große Anzahl von Maschinen und Anlagen die genau dies tun. Einige Anlagen laufen seit Ende der Neunziger und dies im KFZ Zulieferbereich.

Bike wohnst Du hinter den Bergen bei den sieben Zwergen?


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 April 2013)

Naja ... ich kann nun auch nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass eine Siemens Soft-PLC stabil läuft.
Spätestens wenn ich das Ganze mit enem Firmen-Netzwerk (Domäne) verheirate dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit.
Ich muß hier allerdigs ganz ausdrücklich sagen, dass ich von Siemens spreche ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Aber sowas tut man doch nicht... die Maschine bekommt ein eigenes Netzwerk, und dann ein Gateway das eine Firewall besitzt und nur bestimmte Protokolle durchlässt.

Ich hatte es auch schon das ein schlechter Treiber einer WLAN Karte ein defektes Netzwerkpaket verschickt hat, und die WinLC Urlöschen angefordert hat. Es gibt einen Hotfix, aber sowas kann halt immer mal passieren.

Daher: Firmennetzwerk GATEWAY Maschinennetzwerk

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 April 2013)

Larry Laffer schrieb:


> Naja ... ich kann nun auch nicht unbedingt behaupten, dass eine Siemens Soft-PLC stabil läuft.
> Spätestens wenn ich das Ganze mit enem Firmen-Netzwerk (Domäne) verheirate dann ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit.



habe ich schon des Öfteren bei unterschiedlichen Kunden gemacht, hatte da noch keine Proleme.


----------



## repök (21 April 2013)

Es kommt da wohl immer auf den Anwendungsfall an. Habe ich eine Anlage, die eingeschaltet wird und dann für sich alleine läuft, würde ich auf eine Hardware-SPS setzen. 
Wird hingegen ein Prozess gestartet, der durchläuft und es muss erneut gestartet werden, käme für mich eine Soft-SPS in frage. Gerade wenn dann noch einiges mitprotokolliert werden muss. Da liegt die Soft-SPS ganz klar vorne.


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 April 2013)

Nein - Nein.
Jedes Netztwerk hat seine eigene Karte ... da kommt sich physikalisch gar nichts in die Quere.
Richtig zuverlässig wird das mit den Abstürzen (und damit einer inkonsistenten WinAC) wenn man auf dem PC noch eine Profibus-Karte mit drauf hat.
Das Problem ist auch nicht nur bei einer Anlage aufgetreten.
Es gibt aber auch ein paar Anlagen bei uns, die trotz identischer PC-Hardware (und -Installation) seit Monaten sauber arbeiten (auch die sind am Netzwerk).

Ist halt Siemens ... ins Ausland würde ich so etwas aber nicht liefern ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Larry Laffer (21 April 2013)

@Repök:
Mit der Visu und der Protokollierung hat du schon Recht.
Allein die schon angestellten Überlegungen (keine unserer Anlagen läuft sinnvoll ohne die Visu) sprechen schon für eine Soft-SPS.
Aber ... das muß dann auch zuverlässig funktionieren.
Ich habe das Ganze im Augenblick als interessantes Experiment abgelegt ...


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

Eigentlich nicht.
Dann wären wir ja Nachbarn.
Also ich kenne keine Firma wo das so läuft und wenn dem so ist, warum wird dann immer wieder eine richtige PLC bestellt? 
Denn weder BigS noch IBH noch sonst ein SoftPLC bauer kann dies garantieren.
Ab dem Moment, wo an der Auslieferkonfiguration etwas geändert wird bzw besondere Anforderungen benötigt und etwas ergänzt werden muss, wird dir ein Absturz um die Ohren gehauen
Denn weder bei Boysen noch bei Tenneco funktioniert das 24/7.


bike


----------



## zotos (21 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> ...
> Also ich kenne keine Firma wo das so läuft und wenn dem so ist...


Ah jetzt ist alles klar. Du kennst es nicht und dann kann es das nicht geben. unternehmen wie z.B. Beckhoff wissen anscheinend noch nicht, dass es mit der SoftSPS nicht funktionieren kann. Wenn die von Deinen Erkenntnissen wüssten würden sie morgen die Firma schließen.

Die Kollegen Matze001 und rostiger Nagel programmieren sicher nur Fischertechnikmodelle. Denn laut Dir bike darf es einfach nicht funktionieren basta.


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

zotos schrieb:


> Ah jetzt ist alles klar. Du kennst es nicht und dann kann es das nicht geben. unternehmen wie z.B. Beckhoff wissen anscheinend noch nicht, dass es mit der SoftSPS nicht funktionieren kann. Wenn die von Deinen Erkenntnissen wüssten würden sie morgen die Firma schließen.
> 
> Die Kollegen Matze001 und rostiger Nagel programmieren sicher nur Fischertechnikmodelle. Denn laut Dir bike darf es einfach nicht funktionieren basta.



habe ich geschrieben es funktioniert nicht?
Ich habe geschrieben, dass ich keine Maschine oder Anlage kenne die 24/7 über einen langen Zeitraum läuft.
Wenn die Kisten ab und an neu gestartet werden, dann funktioniert es.

Also alles lesen und verstehen, dann wird es auch dir klar.
Wie ist denn das Wetter bei dir hinter den sieben Bergen? 


bike


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also ich kenne keine Firma wo das so läuft und wenn dem so ist, warum wird dann immer wieder eine richtige PLC bestellt?



Wenn das nicht funktioniert, wieso wird dann immerwieder ein IPC mit SoftPLC bestellt?



> Ab dem Moment, wo an der Auslieferkonfiguration etwas geändert wird bzw besondere Anforderungen benötigt und etwas ergänzt werden muss, wird dir ein Absturz um die Ohren gehauen
> Denn weder bei Boysen noch bei Tenneco funktioniert das 24/7.



Ich habe diverse S7-mEC RTX Systeme im Einsatz. Keine von denen macht Probleme und einige von denen laufen auch seit Jahren unverändert 24/7. Am Anfang haben sie probleme gemacht, das war aber unser fehler, wegen der Bauform gingen wir davon aus die einbauspezifikationen wären dieselben wie die für S7-300. Isses aber nicht weil sie mehr Wärme Produziert braucht sie mehr platz. Das gab Probleme.
Allerdings machte da effektiv die Hardware Probleme, mit dem Betriebssystem, der softplc und dergleichen hatten wir nie Probleme.

Obwohl da sogar vom Betreiber ständig was dran verändert wird, mit unseren Tools zwar aber doch. Die verändern den OPC Server ständig, die PLC Software sowieso. Und es funktionier.

mfG René


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Das ist irgendwie der gleiche Religionskrieg wie immer... Es geht darum wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat...

HardSPS vs. SoftSPS
KOP/FUP vs. AWL/SCL
Classic vs. TIA
Absolut vs. Symbolisch

ich denke als damals die ersten Visualisierungen aufgekommen sind gab es noch:

Taster + ML vs. Visu

Es wird halt immer Veränderungen geben, und immer eine jüngere Generation (zu der ich mich zumindest jetzt noch zählen kann) die diesen Veränderungen gegenüber aufgeschlossener gegenübersteht als die Generation mit Berufserfahrung (Ich will ja nicht alte Säcke sagen). 

Ich denke in einer Firma die hunderte Maschinen in der Halle stehen hat wird es recht schwer sein ein neues Konzept durchzuziehen. Dort gibt es irgendwo einen roten Faden an dem man sich entlang hangeln muss. Das man den natürlich irgendwann weiter ziehen muss ist auch klar. 

Grüße

Marcel

P.S: Mich würde mal was der TE von uns denkt... er stellt die Frage was "IPC" ist, und landet hier mitten in einem Glaubenskrieg


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

Wenn das so perfekt funktioniert und um so vieles billiger ist, warum werden dann noch Hardware PLC verkauft?
Warum werden dann immer wieder neue Produktreihen von verschiedenen Herstellern entwickelt?
Es ist doch einfacher und viel billiger Software neu bzw weiter zu schreiben.


bike


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Wenn das so perfekt funktioniert und um so vieles billiger ist, warum werden dann noch Hardware PLC verkauft?
> Warum werden dann immer wieder neue Produktreihen von verschiedenen Herstellern entwickelt?
> Es ist doch einfacher und viel billiger Software neu bzw weiter zu schreiben.
> 
> ...



Wie ich schon sagte: Für jede Aufgabe das passende Werkzeug.

Wenn ich 3 Zylinder ansteuern muss, mit 4 Druckschaltern und 2 Meldelämpchen... dann ist das ein wenig overkill da nen IPC* rein zu rotzen. Dann setz ich da ne IM151-8F PN/DP rein, und habe für ca. 800 Taler alles was ich brauche. 

* Hier kann auch PCS7, Teleperm, etc stehen

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## MasterOhh (21 April 2013)

Ich finde es erstaunlich wie rückwärtsgewandt sich hier einige Schreiberlinge geben. Eigentlich dachte ich immer es gehört zu unserem Beruf dazu mit dem technologischen Fortschritt mit zu halten. Das dies natürlich nicht unkritisch passieren soll ist klar, aber ganze Systeme gleich per se zu verteufeln nur weil man sie nicht kennt oder man keine großen Erfahrungen mit ihnen gesammelt hat ..... ?!?
Für mich sind IPCs mittlerweile der Stand der Technik. Das reine Hardware SPSen immernoch ihre Daseinsberechtigung haben stelle ich nicht in Frage, aber ihr minimalistischer Funktionsumfang setzt entwender begrenzte Einsatzprofile oder einen Batzen an Zusatzhardware vorraus. 
Bei einem IPC mit SoftSPS bekomme ich dagegen ein "Rundum-Wohlfühl-Paket". Gerade zukünfigte Erweiterungen werden einem leicht gemacht, weil sie oftmals mit einem einfachen Softwareupdate zu bewerkstelligen sind.  

Wie Zotos schon sagt, bei Beckhoff z.B. sind alle SPSen (bis auf die Busklemmencontroller) Embedded PCs auf denen eine SoftPLC läuft. Roboter-Steuerungen laufen fast ausschließlich auf IPCs und das schon seit Ewigkeiten. Die Technologie ist weder neu noch unerprobt und es gibt auch keine Kinderkrankheiten mehr. 
Natürlich kann ich einen IPC abstürzen lassen, wenn ich es darauf anlege. Aber das schaffe ich auch mit einer Hardware-SPS.




Matze001 schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte: Für jede Aufgabe das passende Werkzeug.
> 
> Wenn ich 3 Zylinder ansteuern muss, mit 4 Druckschaltern und 2  Meldelämpchen... dann ist das ein wenig overkill da nen IPC* rein zu  rotzen. Dann setz ich da ne IM151-8F PN/DP rein, und habe für ca. 800  Taler alles was ich brauche.
> 
> ...



Wer natürlich nur den Siemenskatalog kennt, der weiss ja nicht dass es schon Embedded PCs (gut hier kann man sich streiten ob man sie zu den IPCs zählen will oder nicht) für unter 800 Öcken gibt, die einen IM151-8 einfach mal alt aussehen lassen.


----------



## spirit (21 April 2013)

Wow, da habe ich ja was losgetreten... ist aber hoch interessant eure Diskussion!

Wie wird denn so eine SoftSPS programmiert; benötigt man dazu eine Hochsprache oder geht das auch mit Step7?

Danke...


----------



## vollmi (21 April 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Das ist irgendwie der gleiche Religionskrieg wie immer... Es geht darum wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat...



Glaubenskriege wurden früher auch mit mehr Enthusiasmus geführt. Wird heute kein Ketzer mehr auf dem Scheiterhaufen verbrannt? Was für Weicheier


----------



## Fanta-Er (21 April 2013)

wir setzen gerne ipcs ein (siemens).
aber: was viele hier nicht sehen, sind die kosten die mit dran hängen.
 - meist wir breiterer schrank oder anderes panel(gehäuse) gebraucht da sie etwas breiter sind. oder gleich einen eigenen schrank
 - usv ist in meinen augen ein muss. windows 30-50 mal nicht runtergefahren sondern hauptschalter aus, mag windoofs nicht.
das frist meist den preisvorteil wieder auf und sie sind gleich teuer.

vorteile:
- fernwartung
- speed (cpu)
- anbindung an andere systeme und netzwerkmöglichkeiten
- datenbanken
- speicher
- aktualisierung der visuvariablen (wieder geschwindigkeit)
- drucker, tastatur und andere geräte lassen sic einfacher nutzen 
- usw.
nachteile:
- es ist ein pc
- windoof macht keine probleme, windoof ist das problem

meine meinug.


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Wow, da habe ich ja was losgetreten... ist aber hoch interessant eure Diskussion!
> 
> Wie wird denn so eine SoftSPS programmiert; benötigt man dazu eine Hochsprache oder geht das auch mit Step7?
> 
> Danke...


Es gibt verschiedene SoftPLC.
Von den wir hier geschrieben haben, können mit S7 programmiert werden.
Aber es gibt auch Welche die mit Codesys programmiert werden.
Oder noch andere Hersteller, die ihren eigenen Standard haben.
Da ist die Auswahl groß bis riesig.


bike


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> - usv ist in meinen augen ein muss. windows 30-50 mal nicht runtergefahren sondern hauptschalter aus, mag windoofs nicht.
> das frist meist den preisvorteil wieder auf und sie sind gleich teuer.



Dann hast du deinen IPC nicht richtig aufgesetzt! Installier das EWR-Tool von Siemens (auf der CD) und alles ist gut. Ohne USV, ohne sterbendes Windoof.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (21 April 2013)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Dann hast du deinen IPC nicht richtig aufgesetzt! Installier das EWR-Tool von Siemens (auf der CD) und alles ist gut. Ohne USV, ohne sterbendes Windoof.
> 
> Grüße
> 
> Marcel



Und wenn du ein Zusatzprogramm benötigst, das sich nicht um öffnen oder schließen von Dateien kümmert?


bike


----------



## Fanta-Er (21 April 2013)

> Dann hast du deinen IPC nicht richtig aufgesetzt! Installier das  EWR-Tool von Siemens (auf der CD) und alles ist gut. Ohne USV, ohne  sterbendes Windoof.


schaue ich mir nochmal. danke für den tipp. 

ABER bei den pc477b/c kannst du den remanenten speicher auslagern. im standart sind es glaube nur 192k (nicht ausgelagert). ausgelagert liegt er dann auf der festplatte und mit usv hast "theoretisch" festplatten/mmc/SD größe als remanenten speicher. ok kein normaler mensch brauch einen remanenten speicher von mehr als 2mb :-D. oder man lagert daten auf "normale" art aus (auf karte speichern, als datei auf festplatte, rezepturen. usw.). ist aber aber ein nice to have.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 April 2013)

Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht.

Wenn ich einen Industrie-PC als gekapseltes System 
betreibe, wie es eine Hardware-SPS prinzipbedingt
ist, dann läuft ein ordentlich dimenionierter Rechner
auch genauso zuverlässig wie eine SPS. 

Beckhoff baut seit über 25 Jahre erfolgreich PC-basierte 
Steuerungen ... was machen sie falsch?

PC-Control


----------



## Matze001 (21 April 2013)

Fanta-Er schrieb:


> schaue ich mir nochmal. danke für den tipp.
> 
> ABER bei den pc477b/c kannst du den remanenten speicher auslagern. im standart sind es glaube nur 192k (nicht ausgelagert). ausgelagert liegt er dann auf der festplatte und mit usv hast "theoretisch" festplatten/mmc/SD größe als remanenten speicher. ok kein normaler mensch brauch einen remanenten speicher von mehr als 2mb :-D. oder man lagert daten auf "normale" art aus (auf karte speichern, als datei auf festplatte, rezepturen. usw.). ist aber aber ein nice to have.




Ja klar... wenn dir der NOVRAM nicht reicht... Aber bei ner 300er kannst du halt auch nicht endlos große Speicherkarten reindrücken! Glaube da ist auch bei 2MB Schluß. Beim IPC mit USV hast du für den Preis einer 512kb Karte theoretisch die gesamte Festplatte deines IPC als Speicher für DBs. 

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## bike (22 April 2013)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die ganze Diskussion nicht.
> 
> Wenn ich einen Industrie-PC als gekapseltes System
> betreibe, wie es eine Hardware-SPS prinzipbedingt
> ...



Vielleicht sollte man über die Verbreitung nachdenken?
Sind die System wirklich so gut?
Und diese liegt nicht allein an dem Marketing von BigS.
Oder Fanuc oder Omron oder Rockwell oder... (tbc)

Ich persönlich nehme, wenn möglich beruflich und privat das, was ich brauche und am wenigsten Arbeit und Ärger macht.


bike

btw: ich habe eine IBH SoftPLC bei einem Kunden / Freund für dessen Biogasanlage verwendet. 
Als die Rechnung der Feuerwehr kam, habe ich auf ein Hardware Lösung umgebaut.
Die Rechnung für die SoftPLC wurde aber nicht zurückerstattet


----------



## MasterOhh (22 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man über die Verbreitung nachdenken?
> Sind die System wirklich so gut?
> Und diese liegt nicht allein an dem Marketing von BigS.
> Oder Fanuc oder Omron oder Rockwell oder... (tbc)
> ...




Jop, der dominierende Steuerungshersteller in D hat in den letzten 10 Jahren knapp 25% Marktanteile eingebüßt. Die machen da definitiv was richtig 
Ein anderer Hersteller, der auf IPCs setzt und im letzten Jahr ein Umsatzplus von ca. 20% verzeichnen konnte, hat immernoch nicht gelernt das diese Technik eine Totgeburt ist ......


Das mit der Biogasanlage tut mir leid, Bike. Ich kann das voll und ganz nachvollziehen. Uns fackeln auch alle Nase lang die Maschinen und Anlagen ab und das nur wegen der unsäglichen PC-basierenden Steuerungstechnik, die wir wider besseren Wissens seit Jahren verbauen!


----------



## vollmi (22 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> btw: ich habe eine IBH SoftPLC bei einem Kunden / Freund für dessen Biogasanlage verwendet.
> Als die Rechnung der Feuerwehr kam, habe ich auf ein Hardware Lösung umgebaut.
> Die Rechnung für die SoftPLC wurde aber nicht zurückerstattet



Und du bist dir sicher, das lag an der SoftPLC und nicht etwa an dem der sie Programmiert hat?

Erstaunlich das Siemens ihre IPC Embedded Controller als -F ausführung vertickt. Dabei hängt sich doch da sicher die ganze Anlage Regelmässig auf.

mfG René


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> btw: ich habe eine IBH SoftPLC bei einem Kunden / Freund für dessen Biogasanlage verwendet.
> Als die Rechnung der Feuerwehr kam, habe ich auf ein Hardware Lösung umgebaut.
> Die Rechnung für die SoftPLC wurde aber nicht zurückerstattet



Schönes Argument für die Software-SPS: Wenn es 
kracht, ist weder der Programmierer, noch der Planer
oder der Betreiber schuld - es war die Software-SPS.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man über die Verbreitung nachdenken?
> Sind die System wirklich so gut?



Es sagt doch keiner, dass überall ein IPC rein muss. 
Oft ist eine Hardware-SPS günstiger.

Aber wenn Rechenleistung gefragt ist oder der IPC
noch Aufgaben übernehmen kann, für die ich sonst 
separate Komponenten einsetzen muss, kann sich 
das rechnen.


----------



## bike (22 April 2013)

vollmi schrieb:


> Und du bist dir sicher, das lag an der SoftPLC und nicht etwa an dem der sie Programmiert hat?
> 
> Erstaunlich das Siemens ihre IPC Embedded Controller als -F ausführung vertickt. Dabei hängt sich doch da sicher die ganze Anlage Regelmässig auf.
> 
> mfG René



Also wenn ich eine Logik mit Step 7 ALLEIN programmiert und in die SOftPLC geladen habe, was kann ich da falsch machen?
Das selbe Programm läuft seit 2 Jahren fehlerfrei in einer 315 2DP.
Was soll ich denn gemacht haben, dass der Speicher volllief und daher das BS abgestützt ist?

Das Argument wegen PC und Siemens Embedded und F Steuerung ist doch etwas anderes.
Auf diesem System kannst du nicht alles das machen was notwendig ist.
Schon beim Installieren von einer DB deiner Wahl und dem dazugehörigen Treiber und Betrachter beginnen die Probleme.
Ging es eigetlich um Embedded Systrem oder um IPC?  
Oder ist jetzt schon das selbe? 

Wenn der Marktanteil von Siemens um 25% gesunken ist, dann ist das so.
Doch in welchem Bereich sind denn die anderen Steuerungen?
Jede Stuerung die das macht wofür diese gekauft und programmiert ist doch eine gute Steuerung.

Sollte man nicht auch andere Meinungen gelten lassen?
Wenn ich von Erfahrungen schreibe, fühlen sich gleich echt viele auf die Füsse getreten.
Ich sollte in die Politik gehen, wenn ich so schnell so viele aktivieren kann.  

Viel Spass beim Verwenden von IPC und hoffentlich keinem Ärger bei euren Anlagen oder Maschinen und beim weiter diskutieren? 


bike


----------



## vollmi (22 April 2013)

bike schrieb:


> Also wenn ich eine Logik mit Step 7 ALLEIN programmiert und in die SOftPLC geladen habe, was kann ich da falsch machen?
> Das selbe Programm läuft seit 2 Jahren fehlerfrei in einer 315 2DP.
> Was soll ich denn gemacht haben, dass der Speicher volllief und daher das BS abgestützt ist?



Das kann ich dir auch nicht sagen. Bei mir laufen die Steuerungen einwandfrei. Obwohl ich sogar *.dll treiberdateien aus der PLC aufrufen (achja wieder was das für Softplc spricht )



> Ging es eigetlich um Embedded Systrem oder um IPC?
> Oder ist jetzt schon das selbe?



Du fragst ob wir jetzt über die auf dem IPC laufende Software sprechen oder über IPC Hardware?
Es ist und bleibt ein IPC ob da nun Windows7, WindosCE, Windows Embedded, irgendein Linux derivat oder OS2warp drauf läuft.



> Wenn der Marktanteil von Siemens um 25% gesunken ist, dann ist das so.
> Doch in welchem Bereich sind denn die anderen Steuerungen?



Wenn bei einem Markteilnehmer der Marktanteil sinkt, dann steigt offenbar bei anderen der Marktanteil.



> Sollte man nicht auch andere Meinungen gelten lassen?



Nö wo kämen wir denn da hin? 

Nee mir gehts nur darum das man IPC, SoftPLC an sich gleich schlecht macht und ihnen andichten das die niemals leistungsmässig (sei es nun an MTBF oder Zykluszeit) an eine Hart-PLC rankommen.
Vor allem von Entwicklern.

Reicht schon wenn man die Planer fast nicht von Neuem überzeugen kann.
Das sind dann immer die rückwärts gerichteten Leutchen, die einen dazu zwingen vierfarb Blindschaltbilder auf Aluplatten drucken zu lassen, weil ja Touchpanels viel fehleranfälliger sind und womöglich beim nächsten Atomkrieg schlapp machen.

mfG René


----------



## spirit (22 April 2013)

Nur nochmal zur Verdeutlichung...

Habe ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden, dass IPC eine SoftPLC mit Visualisierung darstellt; d.h. das Ablaufprogramm als auch die Visualisierung laufen auf *demselben* Rechner?

Wie werden denn da dann die Ein- u. Ausgänge angeschlossen - geht das über eine spezielle *PC-Einschubkarte*?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (22 April 2013)

spirit schrieb:


> Nur nochmal zur Verdeutlichung...
> 
> Habe ich das jetzt so richtig verstanden, dass IPC eine SoftPLC mit Visualisierung darstellt; d.h. das Ablaufprogramm als auch die Visualisierung laufen auf *demselben* Rechner?



Sowohl als auch, auf einen IPC kannst du einzeln oder gleichzeitig


Soft SPS
HMI
CNC
Roboter

installieren. Oder auch garnichts von denen sondern du verwendest
den Rechner für irgendetwas anderes und sei es nur um den Maschinen
Bediener Solitär zur verfügung zu stellen.



spirit schrieb:


> Wie werden denn da dann die Ein- u. Ausgänge angeschlossen - geht das über eine spezielle *PC-Einschubkarte*?



Es besteht bei manchen Geräten die möglichkeit Einschubkarten zu verwenden. Oft ist diese
ein Komunikationsmodul um einen Feldbus anschließen zu könnnen.


----------



## MasterOhh (22 April 2013)

Ein IPC ist ein PC der industriellen Normen entspricht (EMV usw.), oftmals eine spezielle Bauform hat (z.B. für Hutschienenmontage) und allg. besser die rauheren Bedinungen industrieller Umgebungen verträgt (Staub, therm. Belastung etc.).

IPC ist der Oberbegriff. Als Untermengen kann man Panel-PCs (Bedienpanel und PC in einem), Embedded PCs (PCs in Form "herkömmlicher" SPSen) und halt Schaltschrank-PCs aufführen.

Auf einem IPC KANN, muss aber nicht, eine Software SPS laufen. Die Soft-SPS wird dann idR genauso programmiert wie eine Hardware-SPS. Die Verbindung mit der Peripherie wird dann entweder über ein Bussystem (z.B. Profibus-Einsteckkarten, CAN-Bus, oder Ethernet-basierende Busse -> Profinet, EtherCAT, RealTime Ethernet) hergestellt, oder im Falle von Emedded PCs können auch EA-Baugruppen direkt angeschlossen werden.

Auf einem IPC kann dann auch die Visu laufen. Die kann direkt angezeigt werden (Panel-PCs, Monitorausgang -> Display) oder z.B. über einen Webserver in ein Netzwerk bereitgestellt werden.

Dazu gibt es dann noch tonnenweise mehr Optionen und Möglichkeiten da ja ein normales OS auf dem IPC läuft.


----------



## spirit (23 April 2013)

Ok, ich danke euch!

Habe jetzt mal etwas gestöbert; so IPC's sollen ja recht leistungsfähig sein.


----------

